# Help! Has anyone ever bought a puppy from Highlight Golden Retrievers?



## Joyce2013 (Jun 16, 2013)

I am so glad to find GRF when searching for a puppy! Can anyone help us by providing valuable insights in selecting our new family member?

We are wondering whether anyone ever bought a retriever from Highlight Golden Retrievers in PA. If so, may you share your experience with their retriever?

The breeder has 3-4 show dogs which are raised in the basement of the townhouse. She said her puppies were sold by mouth/words in the past 30 years. She does not have a website and normally does not have a sales contract. 

Both the Dame and Sire are GCH and the puppies look adorable. Her price is the highest I have seen. She provided pedigree and the link to k9data.com indicated both parents had OFA good hips, clear elbows, eyes & hearts. But we cannot locate the parents on AKC websites by the provided AKC registration numbers. I searched the entire website yet cannot find any reviews/comments on their retrievers.

Are all these normal to an experienced owner? Your thoughts and comments are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Joyce 

I can't shed light on your question, but I wanted to welcome you to GRF.com

Might I suggest you add another post to this thread during the day tomorrow? At 1 am most people won't see this and it'll disappear into the ethers. I wouldn't want you to think anyone's ignoring you. People here are great about helping others.

Again, welcome


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Joyce2013 said:


> I am so glad to find GRF when searching for a puppy! Can anyone help us by providing valuable insights in selecting our new family member?
> 
> We are wondering whether anyone ever bought a retriever from Highlight Golden Retrievers in PA. If so, may you share your experience with their retriever?


I have not heard of them or know anything about them personally. With me being in AZ that really does not mean too much. Hopefully someone from your neck of the woods can shine some light.




Joyce2013 said:


> The breeder has 3-4 show dogs which are raised in the basement of the townhouse. She said her puppies were sold by mouth/words in the past 30 years. She does not have a website and normally does not have a sales contract.



Some long time, well established breeders do not have websites at all and do sell every puppy by word of mouth. Since you have found her, I am guessing you found her the same way? As far as no contract, that is very strange for breeder of this level of involvement and accomplishments.




Joyce2013 said:


> Both the Dame and Sire are GCH and the puppies look adorable. Her price is the highest I have seen. She provided pedigree and the link to k9data.com indicated both parents had OFA good hips, clear elbows, eyes & hearts. But we cannot locate the parents on AKC websites by the provided AKC registration numbers. I searched the entire website yet cannot find any reviews/comments on their retrievers.


GCH is a high level conformation title. At this level you may also see BIS (Best in show) or BISS (Best in Specialty Show) before the names. You may also see SDHF (Show dog hall of fame), OD (outstanding dam), or OS (outstanding sire) behind the name. When you see these titles, breeders will usually price their puppies higher because of the acommplishments of the parents. I personally draw the line at $2000.00 for a pet puppy from fully cleared parents but, depending on your location you may see pups of this quality going for $2500 or more. You need to decide how much you are willing to pay for a puppy after you verify thoroughly the clearances in the pedigree.
K9data is a good start, but it is information entered by the users. I would double check any Heath clearances against Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. If the dogs are from the US they should have elbows listed, hips should be listed unless they used PennHip (not very common and you should ask to see the report) hearts by Cardiologist and Eyes by OFFA or CERF may be list but if not ask to see the hard copy forms/reports. If you post the parents names, the forum does a good job of double checking with you.
Good luck in your search


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Is this the Pizzazz x Coco litter? It's a very nice pedigree. I'm not sure why they don't show up on the AKC site, but that is not the most user friendly site, and is really not going to give you any info. Clearances, as mentioned above, can be double checked on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree if it is CoCo and Pizzazz that should be a very nice litter. On top of that both parents have CHIC (canine healt information center) certificates. This means the parents have have all the currently recomend health testing hips, elbows, heart by cardiologist and eyes submitted online to OFFA and the dogs identity was verified by a permenant ID (chip to tattoo) at the time of the screenings. Though dogs do not have to pass the testing to get a CHIC number, both of these dogs did. Also, eye exams are current. So as far a clearences for CoCo and Pizzazz it looks good.


----------



## Joyce2013 (Jun 16, 2013)

Many thanks to dborgers, LJack & Tahnee for all your kind response!! I am really touched by how nice people are on this forum... I will double check the clearance on the parents from the listed websites in all your emails. 

I was lead to this breeder by another breeder who was highly respected/recommended by the owners on this forum. Her recommendation weighs heavily in my mind. But the items I listed in my thread made me posting a thread to ease my concerns. This female puppy is going to be my daughter's fur sibling. I will try my best to prevent this new family member ending up with rainbow bridge at a young age. 

Tahnee & LJack - Yes, it is the *Pizzazz x Coco Litter*. It is very comforting to know both of the parents carry good reputation. Do you know whether the breeder is very supportive after the puppies are picked up by the buyers?

I surely like the puppies. Being the 1st time owner of a dog, I am nervous and would like to know I am not making a fatal mistake in selecting a healthy puppy and the breeder will be there to help me down the road. Normally no sales contract and that I cannot find any feedback online about the breeder/her retrievers worried me. On the other hand, I do not want to miss a great puppy.

I will keep you posted on the findings... Thank you again for your great help!!


----------



## Goldenlover23 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a puppy from their last litter and we absolutely love our little puppy. He will be 10 months old and is beautiful. Wherever we go everyone always says how he is one of the best looking golden retrievers they've seen with a perfect disposition!  

She does not have a website but she does have a facebook group where people keep in touch by posting pictures of their dogs they've gotten from her.

Patrice is wonderful and when we went was very organized with his papers and keeps in touch with emails to remind you about check ups for your puppy. 

I definitely recommend!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Is this the Pizzazz x Coco litter? It's a very nice pedigree. I'm not sure why they don't show up on the AKC site, but that is not the most user friendly site, and is really not going to give you any info. Clearances, as mentioned above, can be double checked on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


I have been so impressed with Pizzazz kids lately- going to research him like crazy for the future.

I have definitely heard of the breeder and have seen her gorgeous dogs out competing, but I just don't know anything about the contract etc.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

My Liza is a Pizzazz daughter. She is highly trainable and I get many compliments on how she looks. But most important for me, as I want to train her to become a therapy dog, she is very people orientated and a lover...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joyce2013 (Jun 16, 2013)

Goldenlover23, LJilly28 & Inge,

Thank all of you for sharing your experience! How lucky I am to get a puppy from Pizzazz x Coco though I am totally new and do not know any about them and/or breeders... 

I cannot thank enough to all of you who responded to my thread. It is such a nice community. Thank you for your love and care.

In another 5 weeks, we will pick up the puppy. I am searching for the books to learn how to raise a healthy and happy retriever. Once I get the puppy, I surely will post some pictures here.


Thanks again and have a nice evening.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

So nice to open one of these types of threads and find it's about a breeder with their house in order!

If you end up with one of these pups pictures are, of course, mandatory.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

inge said:


> My Liza is a Pizzazz daughter. She is highly trainable and I get many compliments on how she looks. But most important for me, as I want to train her to become a therapy dog, she is very people orientated and a lover...
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not to get the tread off track, but wow what a HUGE, awesome year your breeder has had in the show ring, and with Pizzazz kids

So I did some checking for the OP in real life, and it seems like now I am jealous (just kidding), lol, and want a puppy too from the litter
.
I cannot imagine, as a first time puppy buyer, finding a Pizzazz ex Coco puppy- lol, I made so many mistakes first, but the OP is doing it right.


----------



## nindilouhoo (Jul 7, 2020)

HI, I am looking now and found this thread. Can you give me any information for her; phone number, location, email if you have it? I can't find her online. Thanks!!


----------

